# 12 Fastest Fibre Optic Internet Providers in India



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2016)

*Source :* 12 Fastest Fibre Optic Internet Providers in India &ndash; Tech

*tech.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/hayai_1.jpg

*tech.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/reliance_ultraband.jpg

*tech.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/you.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2016)

Those plans making me drool


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 12, 2016)

Only ACT is sensible


----------



## dreamer1111 (Aug 14, 2016)

the best selling plan is joke .


----------



## Sarvesh (Aug 15, 2016)

Best selling plans may be best for corporate houses IMHO.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2016)

*Update:* The fastest wired broadband internet service providers in India &ndash; Tech


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 22, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> *Update:* The fastest wired broadband internet service providers in India &ndash; Tech



I'm not sure whether Hayai actually exists or not.


----------

